# Humping: My Arms are NOT Female Rabbits!



## jcl_24 (Jan 5, 2009)

Erm, in lieu of a female rabbit, Guy decided last night that humping my right hand/forearm wasacceptable. I know he's super hormonal, but he must have noticed I'm not a female rabbit? :huh

The embarrassment I can deal with (mine, he doesn't care clearly ) but the sharp nips where he hangs on are beyond my tolerance levels.

Jo xx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2009)

When we got Monsters <--Girl She would hump your arm, your leg and her toy kitty. I know i have a photo of her on the kitty somewhere. Don't think she bit down tho.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 5, 2009)

I've always wondered about the gender relationship between animals and people... Can male animals actually pick up on female human hormones? I've always found that I've preferred male animals (and they like me), while my boyfriend has always selected female animals.

My female cat prefers Nate over me, any day.
Perhaps you ARE Guy's mate?


----------



## SecurityStacey (Jan 5, 2009)

When I was at the shelter picking out my rabbit I looked at one that humped _like crazy._

I sat on the ground and he ran right over and started humping my arm - she said that he humps all the girls every chance he gets - but none of the boys.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL I know he's fond of me-he licks me, chins me and rushes to see me when I walk into the room. His resting patch is close to me. I love him too, he's great :inlove:. In the future, even if I can't breed him, I hopehe has a bunny friend though-somebun to relate to totally.

Jo xx


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 5, 2009)

Yah, those teeth holds can grab your skin tightly. 



Dating situation: All buns are altered at our house: NZW Mari lets BlueBoy groom her, and accepts his dominance mounting. He gets silly from his lovely lady being in the dating hallway and shows his talent for flinging all the litter out of the litterbox. Yippee.

Then came a different scenario...A brief date w/Mari and a sanctuary boy who was altered over a year ago. Mari spayed in '06. She Wanted to Wear the Pants, be the Boss! The guy underneath is shivering from her dominance stance. And when I put my arm inbetween the furrycloseness of their body hugs (myheart words), ... whew, she had a good hold of my skin. Nice little incisor chomps.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, one of the shelter buns Boz and I were grooming this weekend was extraordinarily "lovey." At first I thought he was trembling when I held him, then I put him down on a towel and he commenced with full-on humpiness. The towel, our hands and arms, to say nothing of my chest... Needless to say I cradled him like a baby on the way back to the cage!

Also made trimming the matts off his butt very uncomfortable for us as he was... at full attention. I'm so glad my boys were both already neutered when I got them!

Neuter scheduled ASAP, which means two weeks and I need to do more work on his fur this weekend!:shock:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 6, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I've always wondered about the gender relationship between animals and people... Can male animals actually pick up on female human hormones? I've always found that I've preferred male animals (and they like me), while my boyfriend has always selected female animals.
> 
> My female cat prefers Nate over me, any day.
> Perhaps you ARE Guy's mate?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 6, 2009)

^ ^ NorthernAutumn, when I previously volunteered at a shelter, we brought several buns to their fall fundraiser which featured guest speaker Temple Grandin, Ph.D., book author with autism. Especially interesting in her talk was the brain cells of horses, and rabbits, and animals species in general. One animal was frightened of Nike tennis shoes, because his previous owner who abused him always wore Nike's. Anytime he saw the Nike shoe qualities, it would regenerate the abusive treatment the dog/horse suffered. Same goes for gender.

My friend's dog is frightened of flashlights; Bring out a flashlight and the dog runs to cover. Was there an incident of flashlights being shown in his eyes, or getting clunked by a flashlight? Our Papa boy was housed in a chicken coop for several yrs. before surrendered to a shelter. He has fear issues with hands approaching his head, he'd cower, quiver, and shake...

I've heard that animals do relate to human hormones and scents. Or have the ability to decipher. For instance 1 of our family buns was nasty to me when she was found as a stray. Biting at my abdomen, arms, and lashing out at me, not my hubby. She was more loving and gentle with my DH. ?What gives?. She also thumped everytime she heard the sound of things (or smells of things) being cut on a breadboard. I don't even want to Ponder what would have instilled that fear, the sound of slicing. I speculate there was a nasty female person in her background. It has taken Regina a while to develop her comfort factor with me. She is much more my hubby's bunny. Runs to him instantly for head strokes! They've got a stronger bond. She knows I'm primary caretaker and Reginee's gradually overcome her distrust.

Amazing the minds of these innocent animals, and fear factors they've been subjected to. ~ their unique sense of smell,


----------



## BethM (Jan 7, 2009)

Toby definitely likes my husband more than she likes me. I don't know if it's as easy as female/male, or if she had an abusive female in her past. She was shuffled around a lot, I think she had 4 or 5 different "homes" her first year of life before she came to stay with us. In any case, she will groom him but not me, though I'm her primary caretaker.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 8, 2009)

Guy's still humping my hand if he gets the opportunity but he alsodefinitely gets excited by Ebony's (my female rabbit) presence! They are not let out together but his frustration in his cage at not being able to get near her is obvious.

Fluffy my first rabbit was a feisty girl who made her annoyance at hutch cleaning and such tasksthatI did very obvious to me. My Dad would speak to her softly and she would get all excited and do pirrouettes (sp?) when he was talking to her. I don't know if there was a gender link to her behaviour or not. We used to joke that he was the one who whispered sweet nothings to her while I was the "evil" one who cleaned her hutch out after she had arranged the contents as she wanted .

Jo xx


----------

